# A to Z of Video Games



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

You start with a then the next user gives a video game being with a b

I will start

assassin creed.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bayonetta


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Call of Duty


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Devil May Cry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

EarthBound


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Far Cry 3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Gears Of War


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Heavy Rain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice Climber


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

James Bond 007: Nightfire


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Klonoa: Door to Phantomile


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello my L is
Lethal weapon 1992 on Commodore Amiga, Atari ST, Commodore 64, DOS (PC), Nintendo Game Boy, Nintendo Entertainment System Super Nintendo Entertainment System

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Medal of Honor: Frontline


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Wakacool (Nov 27, 2017)

Outpost (Win 3.1, Sierra)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon Red


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Q-Bert


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Resident Evil


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Star Ocean


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tetris


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception

The best Uncharted


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Valhalla Knights


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wu-Tang: Shaolin Style


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yoshi's Story


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zoo Tycoon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Animal Crossing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Broken Sword


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Castle Crashers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ghostbusters


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Harvest Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ikari Warriors


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Jazz The Jackrabbit 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kid Icarus.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

L.A. Noire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Max Payne


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No Man's Sky


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Outrun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon Stadium


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Quarantine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Telltale's The Walking Dead


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

UFC 2


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Virtua Fighter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Worms 3D


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yakuza 0.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alone in the dark.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bully


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Command & Conquer.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Delta Force


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Earthworm Jim 3D


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Forza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gran Turismo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Halo


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It Came from the Desert


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jackass


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaos (1981)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lion King


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ms. Pac-Man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Overwatch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Qbert


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Radiant Silvergun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tetris


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Spider-Man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Video Pinball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Worms 3D


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

X-Men


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yoshi's Island


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zoo Tycoon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ace Combat Infinity


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

castlevania


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Diddy Kong Racing


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

EboxingPromoter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

F-Zero GX


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hitman: Blood Money.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ion Roadway


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Just Cause 4


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kangaroo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

LEGO Marvel Super Heroes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Metroid Prime


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

normality


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Okami


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Q*bert


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Resident Evil 7: Biohazard


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Total Extreme Warfare


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Virtua Fighter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wii sports


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Xenogears


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yars Revenge


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Zone of the Enders HD Collection.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asteroids


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Battleships


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Corpse Killer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Donkey Kong


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Frogger


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Grim Dawn


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Home Run


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

I Love Katamari


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Eyes of Heaven


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Karate Kid Part II


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Lucha Libre AAA: Héroes del Ring


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Megaman 2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Neverwinter Nights


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Odin Sphere


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Patapon.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Quake


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rayman Legends


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Super Mario Brothers 3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tekken


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

UFC 2


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Vandal Hearts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

War Gods


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

XCOM 2


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zoo Tycoon 2


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

ActRaiser


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Neverwinter Nights


I'm sorry. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245775084599549953
Batman (NES)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245775084599549953












Contra (NES)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Echoes of an Elusive Age


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GOAT Final Fantasy VI


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Golden Axe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ice Climber


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Cause 3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer Instinct Gold


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Life is Strange


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nier: Automata


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Ogre Battle: The March of the Black Queen


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Pilotwings 64


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Qix


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Romancing SaGa


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Metroid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Tournament Fighters


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Untitled Goose Game


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Virtua fighter 2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wario Land 2


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

X-Men: Children of the Atom


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yoshi's Island


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zaxxon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

American Gladiators


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Baldur's Gate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Crash Team Racing


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Donkey kong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ESPN NFL 2K5


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Fire Pro Wrestling X


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ghosts N Goblins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Haunted Castle


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Incredible Hulk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Journey of the Cursed King


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kangaroo


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Langrisser


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Metal Slug


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry only saw my mistake now....

Outrun


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pac-Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quake


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Romancing SaGa 3.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Star Fox


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tetris


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Uncharted Drakes fortune


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Vib Ribbon


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wild Arms 3.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*X*-Men: Destiny


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

(Should I keep playing Nier Whatever or should I start the FF7 remake?)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arena Football: Road to Glory


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Bad Dudes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for your answers. None of you are invited to my funeral.

Castlevania.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

^ You're already dead. We're on a wrestling forum, that alone should already tell you this is the 9th circle of hell.

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The first funeral was lame. We're going to hire P. Funk for the next one.

Evil Dead: A Fistful of Boomstick


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Only if Vincent Price does the Eulogy!

Friday the 13th


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Phantom said:


> Thanks for your answers. None of you are invited to my funeral.
> 
> Castlevania.


You should obviously get on with the FFVII remake... 

Gunstar Heroes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will do, my friend.

Haunted House


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Invisible Inc.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jungle Hunt


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Kingdom Come Deliverance


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

London 2012


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NBA Courtside 2002


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Oregon Trail


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Power Rangers: Battle for the Grid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quake


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Red Dog


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Princess Peach


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Transformers: War for Cybertron


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

U.N. squadron


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Viewtiful Joe


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

WWF No Mercy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

X-Men 2: Clone Wars


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yakuza


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zoo Tycoon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

All Pro Football 2K8


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Bomberman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Conker's Bad Fur Day


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Dragonball Advanced


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

EA Sports Cricket


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

FIFA Street 3


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

God of War


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hydrophobia


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

International Superstar Soccer 2000


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jak and Daxter


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kaboom


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Lemmings


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Madden 12


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

New Super Mario Bros


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

OutRunners


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Policenaugts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Quest 64


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ridge Racer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Smash Bros Ultimate


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

UFC: Tapout


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Virtua Athlete


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wild Arms 2.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

X2: Wolverine's Revenge


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zoey 101: Field Trip Fiasco


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayonetta


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Call Of Duty


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Donkey Kong 3


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grand Theft Auto


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hunter the reckoning


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ICarly


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jade Empire


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Killer Instinct.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Lunar


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Double post, my bad


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mario Tennis Aces


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nightmare Creatures


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Neverwinter Nights


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

One Finger Death Punch


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Punch Out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Red alarm


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ultimate Doom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Virtua Cop


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Wild Wild Racing


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine 

This game is a MUST PLAY! The movie was trash, the game is not.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yakuza - Any game in the series, take your pick


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Air-Sea Battle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bad Blood (1990)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chess Maniac 5 Billion and 1


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dreamweb (1994)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Evil Within


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallout (1997)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Gangsters 2: Vendetta 

An awesome PC game classic everyone should play, took hours of my life (both first and second one)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

House of Tarot (1991)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ice Climber


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jazz Jackrabbit (1994)


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Kerbal Space Program.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lunacy (1996)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mario Kart 64


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nobby the Aardvark (1993)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Olympic Summer Games


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Plan 9 from Outer Space (1992)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Quest for Camelot (1998)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

robotfindskitten (1997)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tekken 7


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

UFC 4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vegas Games 2000


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WarioWare Gold


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xenogears


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yakuza Zero


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Zone of the Enders


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Angry Birds








i love this game


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Baldur's Gate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dead Or Alive


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy VI (aka the GOAT FF title)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Final Fantasy VI (aka the GOAT FF title)













They want to know your address









Gears of War 2(The GOAT of the original Trilogy)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Quintessential Mark said:


> They want to know your address


It is a very close call for me between both to be honest. Truly amazing games.

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

International Superstar Soccer.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Judge Dredd










Played the shit outta this as a kid.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kung Fu


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

LMA Manager.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Medievil


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja Gaiden II


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oblivion.


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Punch out -


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Quake


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Resident Evil


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

Street Fighter 2 Turbo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Uno (online)


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

V-Rally


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Wario Land


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

XIII.


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

Yoshi's Island.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Zombs.io


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Aladdin


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Copter Royal


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

D

Great classic, btw.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Extreme Parking Mania 2
cool math games is the best


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Forza


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

GTA IV


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Hades


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

I am Bread


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Jazz Jackrabbit


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> D
> 
> Great classic, btw.


I remember seeing the box art for this game & having no idea what it was supposed to be 😅 

After having a quick look at it now, it seems like it was really far ahead of its time!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Kena: Bridge of Spirits


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

League of Legends 
eeeeeewww


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Micro Machines


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nier: Automata


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Onimusha


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Pappa the Rapper


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Quake 2


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Super Smash Bros.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

There is no game


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Uncharted.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

V2000


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

WWE2k22


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Xplane 11


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Yoshi's Island


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Zone of the enders 2


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Ace Attorney


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful Desolation


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dark Souls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elden Ring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frogger lol


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

@Dolorian It's good to see you. I was going to drop you a PM but realised I couldn't. Hope you're keeping well!

Still rocking Swift I see. 










Back on topic: 

Ghostbusters: The Video Game


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> @Dolorian It's good to see you. I was going to drop you a PM but realised I couldn't. Hope you're keeping well!


It is good to see you back as well, I followed you so you should be able to send PMs now.



> Still rocking Swift I see.


Of course 











Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Iron Man


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jazz Jackrabbit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Killer Instinct


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Life is Strange


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Operation Citadel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PaRappa the Rapper


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Quake


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rec Room


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sekiro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tempest


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

V-Rally


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Willow.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

X-Plane 11


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yar's Revenge


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Zombie Simulator


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AC Syndicate.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Bully


----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)

Command & Conquer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DC League of Super Pets: Adventures of Krypto and Ace


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ecco the Dolphin


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Final Fight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gorf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hitman: Codename 47


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ice Climber 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

John Wick Hex


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Karate Champ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

L.A. Noire


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mario Cart


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

NFL Blitz


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Onimusha


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Plants vs. Zombies 2


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Quizard 3


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Resident Evil 4


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Super Mario Bros


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tony Hawk's Underground


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Uncharted 4: A Thief's End


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Vegas Casino


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Wordle


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Xuan Yuan Sword 7


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Youtubers Life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zombie Night Terror


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Atlas Earth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Berserk


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Caesar III


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dead or Alive


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Excitebike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fallout


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Guitar Hero


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Hitman: Blood Money


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Iron Soldier


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

JetPack Joyride


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

King of Fighters '95


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh you changed it, sorry.
Lips


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

M&Ms Shell Shocked


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

NHL 12


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Observer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pac-Man


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

qbert


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

R.B.I. Baseball 21


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spiderman for ps4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tron


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Unreal Tournament


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Virtua Fighter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Warcraft


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

xenoblade chronicles 3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yar's Revenge


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angry Birds


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Combat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Double Dribble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ecco the Dolphin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

F-zero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gorf


----------



## LeJo (Nov 17, 2021)

Harvest Moon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Injustice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jet Fighter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kung Fu


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Metro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcosis


----------



## -YouCantSeeMe- (24 d ago)

Obduction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Painkiller: Black Edition


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

QuackShot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Robot Attack


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

The Saboteur


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Legend of Zelda


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

V-Rally 97 Championship Edition


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Warcraft: Orcs & Humans


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yar's Revenge


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ziggurat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Asteroids


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bulls vs. Blazers and the NBA Playoffs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Call of Duty


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ESPN NFL 2k4


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Friday the 13th


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

The *G*etaway (2003)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Horizon Forbidden West


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ice Climber


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Just Cause 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kaboom


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Legends of Wrestling


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Metroid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NBA 2k23


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Overwatch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Power Rangers: Battle for the Grid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Q-bert


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tron


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vanguard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WWE Day of Reckoning


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Xmen the game


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yoshi's Story


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelda


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Berserk


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood (2009)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Donkey Kong Junior


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ecco the Dolphin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

(The) Golf Club


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hades


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Icarus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jackass: The Game


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Karnov's Revenge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legacy of Kain.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcos: Rise Of The Cartels


----------

